# Nikon D5 review from Petapixel



## ahsanford (May 16, 2016)

A wedding photog's take on the D5:
http://petapixel.com/2016/05/16/nikon-d5-pro-review-batman-camera-world/

A 5 stop push is shown because the interwebs says they have to. See 3/4 of the way down.

Shockingly, ISO 3.2 million was not usable. : But he climbed up to ISO 64,000 if you are interested.

- A


----------

